# Starting Canadian International School



## LoubieLou (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, we are moving to Singapore on 8 August and my daughter will be starting at the Canadian International School on 19 August (not Dover Court as mentioned in previous posts as we weren't impressed with it).

I was wondering if anyone has a daughter starting at the Canadian School in August also and, if so, do you have time to meet up before the first day of school to introduce the children?

My daughter is 11 and starting year 6. She's reasonably confident but it would help her enormously on her first day if she knows at least one other child starting too.

I hope to hear from you! :fingerscrossed:


----------

